# Do NOT order from gozenbaby.com



## andre104623 (Jan 24, 2015)

I ordered a QQ3ds from these people and there site says there shipping from USA this is a lie and I got a tracking number from DHL but it hasn't updated since the 21st so I called DHL they said gozenbaby printed out the shipping label and tracking info but never sent the package. Also my order amount was 78.55 but my card was charged 87.65 WTF!? I have sent 5 emails to this fucking site no answer so I'm thinking I have been scammed. I just to tired of waiting for gateway to my sky3ds breaking now to this shit I'm really done I can't get a break. So I made a dispute with paypal and maybe I can get back my money.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 24, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> I ordered a QQ3ds from these people and there site says there shipping from USA this is a lie and I got a tracking number from DHL but it hasn't updated since the 21st so I called DHL they said gozenbaby printed out the shipping label and tracking info but never sent the package. Also my order amount was 78.55 but my card was charged 87.65 WTF!? I have sent 5 emails to this fucking site no answer so I'm thinking I have been scammed. I just to tired of waiting for gateway to my sky3ds breaking now to this shit I'm really done I can't get a break. So I made a dispute with paypal and maybe I can get back my money.


so did you pay via paypal or your card? if your opening a dispute with paypal, i assume you paid via paypal....in which case you would of been told your order total before paying, plus its been what? 3 days....how would you know they are shipping from USA or china

im shocked how quickly people go from ordering to I AM SCAMMMED......the estimates given for delivery times are always better than they really provide, and this is true for virtually all flashcard sites

i dont know if gozenbaby are scammers or not, but people seem to think things just go, paid, wait 2 minutes, *ding* its arrived


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

file dispute


----------



## C00kies0fD00m (Feb 4, 2015)

andre104623 said:


> I ordered a QQ3ds from these people and there site says there shipping from USA this is a lie and I got a tracking number from DHL but it hasn't updated since the 21st so I called DHL they said gozenbaby printed out the shipping label and tracking info but never sent the package. Also my order amount was 78.55 but my card was charged 87.65 WTF!? I have sent 5 emails to this fucking site no answer so I'm thinking I have been scammed. I just to tired of waiting for gateway to my sky3ds breaking now to this shit I'm really done I can't get a break. So I made a dispute with paypal and maybe I can get back my money.


Any update on your order Andre? I was thinking of purchasing from them but saw your post.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 5, 2015)

C00kies0fD00m said:


> Any update on your order Andre? I was thinking of purchasing from them but saw your post.


 

modchipsdirect is great....should be getting mine today  

annd i got it ...ordered it on the 2nd and got it today


----------



## C00kies0fD00m (Feb 6, 2015)

So I ended up just ordering from GozenBaby, them and only a 1 other site had the QQ3DS in stock. However Im a little concerned because I emailed them asking about where the stock was coming from (probably China because QQ3DS just entered production) and have not received an answer 3 days later. Also their site says 1-2 days to ship and its day 3. Im bracing  for 10-20 days of wait at this point, but I'll update when I get a chance. However maybe this is a good thing because of the ban on Public headers (which has yet to be confirmed) and or NOA crackdown. We will see.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 6, 2015)

DHL shipping cost money and is not free, any order that cost 78.55 means you will be paying for DHL shipping.

And as for sites that still use paypal, the remaining sites that use it tend to limit it to items that are not flashcarts or modchips as this tends to get them flagged and have thier account frozen.  Another thing is that those that still use paypal also means that you will not be allows to return, refund, or exchange the items due to same issue with the previous listed issue.  Paypal is at this point a crippled option TO BE AVOIDED for the foreseeable future.  Suggest getting prepaid visa cards that support online orders and require adding a shipping address to the card number, not those that require a zipcode only.


----------



## Baconbadger (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey cookiesofdoom, I ordered a qq3ds from the same site and im having the same damn problems. Whats going on with your's? All mine says is order pending for some reason. I called my bank and they said the site took the money out over in CHINIA!


----------



## C00kies0fD00m (Feb 8, 2015)

Baconbadger said:


> Hey cookiesofdoom, I ordered a qq3ds from the same site and im having the same damn problems. Whats going on with your's? All mine says is order pending for some reason. I called my bank and they said the site took the money out over in CHINIA!



Hey Bacon, 

Yeah same thing, it even tripped the fraud protection flag from my bank. I guess it's standard practice for them not to respond to emails and such but apparently they will ship the product sometime. Take a look at the reviews from shoptemp, you'll see people say the same thing but they eventually get it. 

I'm guessing that the QQ3DS has just started production run and that its shipping direct from China, but the lack of communication is ridiculous!


----------



## Baconbadger (Feb 10, 2015)

C00kies0fD00m said:


> Hey Bacon,
> 
> Yeah same thing, it even tripped the fraud protection flag from my bank. I guess it's standard practice for them not to respond to emails and such but apparently they will ship the product sometime. Take a look at the reviews from shoptemp, you'll see people say the same thing but they eventually get it.
> 
> I'm guessing that the QQ3DS has just started production run and that its shipping direct from China, but the lack of communication is ridiculous!



Hey cookie, I was wondering if you have a update?


----------



## C00kies0fD00m (Feb 11, 2015)

Baconbadger said:


> Hey cookie, I was wondering if you have a update?



Hey Bacon,

So this morning I finally got word on my shipment, it was sent via USPS and should be at my door in a week or two (with a tracking no.). What I ended up doing was going to the ShopTemp website, hosted by GBATemp and looking up the Gozenbaby seller page I used the message seller button to get in contact with them. I added my order number to the message asking status update, because of their gold seller status going through shoptemp got their attention I think.  I ordered the 4th and it shipped 6 days later so if you have not heard soon I'd message the same way.


----------



## flarn2006 (Feb 11, 2015)

I ordered my Gateway from there and ran into the same issue OP describes--I called the shipping company and they said they printed the label but didn't give them the package--but then I got it about a week later. Just give it time.


----------



## C00kies0fD00m (Feb 13, 2015)

Baconbadger said:


> Hey cookie, I was wondering if you have a update?


 

Bacon,

Good news I finally got the DHL tracking information and it's updated. Looks like, it's shipping from LA county here in California and will arrive in San Diego on Saturday (but it maybe quicker). I'll make my final update when I get it.


----------



## Baconbadger (Feb 14, 2015)

C00kies0fD00m said:


> Bacon,
> 
> Good news I finally got the DHL tracking information and it's updated. Looks like, it's shipping from LA county here in California and will arrive in San Diego on Saturday (but it maybe quicker). I'll make my final update when I get it.



Hey cookie, I'm glad that you're getting your card. I tried contacting them the way you said and I still didn't have any luck. From this timeline and how you described everything it sounds like you and I placed our order at the same time. I hope you enjoy it and please let me know how it is since I might not be receiving mine


----------



## C00kies0fD00m (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey guys just wanted to give you an update,

I received the QQ3DS today and unpackaged it, it looks like it was shipped from Pennsylvania via USPS but had a DHL tracking page so I'm but sure if these guys use DHL to USPS shipping or what but it's kinda strange. Any how here are some unpacking pictures.


----------



## Baconbadger (Feb 20, 2015)

C00kies0fD00m said:


> Hey guys just wanted to give you an update,
> 
> I received the QQ3DS today and unpackaged it, it looks like it was shipped from Pennsylvania via USPS but had a DHL tracking page so I'm but sure if these guys use DHL to USPS shipping or what but it's kinda strange. Any how here are some unpacking pictures.View attachment 15881 View attachment 15882 View attachment 15883 View attachment 15884 View attachment 15885 View attachment 15886
> 
> Hey cookie, thats awesome you finally got it. I actually just got my sky 3ds in the mail. Still waiting on a reply back from gozen or shop temp. Obviously they dont rip you off, they just dont got their shit together. I hope everything works out with it, I know the sky3ds works well. Please give us a update then on how it works.


----------

